# First cobia of the year for me



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A pair popped up, this little 24lb fish and one about twice his size. Of course the little one ate the jig. I debated on throwing a live sardine on a circle hook I already had at the ready but decided I needed a sure thing and not risk losing both! Oh well, bloodied up the yak and currently its the only fish in the kayak division of the Harbor Walk tournament...lol I doubt it will stay but who knows maybe I can top it in the next 8 days!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice! I was with Louis and them whenever you hit em on the radio. Wish we could a hooked up on one. Wich I did hooked into something bottom bumbing that was either a shark or a huge COBE but it spit the hook after about a 20 fight on my ssv with the drag locked down . 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice dude! Let us yakkers show em how its done!

Hopefully more people catch fish in the kayak division so its open in the upcoming years. I would have entered but I was suppose to be gone for work....


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Get em! Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

You get your mirage drive repainted? lol. Congrats, I will be chasing them this weekend!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Side note: every tackle shop just sold out of pink Spro jigs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Good job man! I saw three boats hook up in front of me while I was dragging eels this afternoon in 20-30 ft of water off the second sandbar, one cobe was over 50 lbs, it was a monster! Hope to get one eventually this week!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That cobia may not hold up to be the winner in your division, but it's going to eat good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot DANG!!!! Good deal! Was thinking about pomp fishing tomorrow, but ifin it's slack out there...I may bring the yak!!!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason said:


> Hot DANG!!!! Good deal! Was thinking about pomp fishing tomorrow, but ifin it's slack out there...I may bring the yak!!!


Let me know ahead of time if you decide to go in the yak. I would give it a shot in mine if it is not windy. I'm still just a little wobbly and and not willing to chance a real challenge in rough water yet. I guess the days of thinking I can do anything are fading away! I think I will last longer that way!
Joe


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> A pair popped up, this little 24lb fish and one about twice his size. Of course the little one ate the jig. I debated on throwing a live sardine on a circle hook I already had at the ready but decided I needed a sure thing and not risk losing both! Oh well, bloodied up the yak and currently its the only fish in the kayak division of the Harbor Walk tournament...lol I doubt it will stay but who knows maybe I can top it in the next 8 days!!


Great catch and great reaction. It's always going to be the smallest and quickest that rushes to the bait first but it's a really nice kayak fish. Heck, it's a nice fish from any platform and I'm sure it tastes just as good or better than an 80 lb'er. 

Have you ever tried using a straight kill 'gaff', like the boys in Kona?


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice fish JD way to go!!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Great Job*

Great Job with cobia from the yak.:thumbup:


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Jason said:


> Hot DANG!!!! Good deal! Was thinking about pomp fishing tomorrow, but ifin it's slack out there...I may bring the yak!!!


Was in my kayak killing an hour during lunch today and it was real calm, much clearer too. Was out for reds and pomp when I saw three medium cobia cruising between first and second sandbars. They didn't flinch when I tossed what I had at them, that's what I get for not coming prepared. Wasn't expecting to see any that close. Not making that mistake tomorrow.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

boomyak said:


> Was in my kayak killing an hour during lunch today and it was real calm, much clearer too. Was out for reds and pomp when I saw three medium cobia cruising between first and second sandbars. They didn't flinch when I tossed what I had at them, that's what I get for not coming prepared. Wasn't expecting to see any that close. Not making that mistake tomorrow.


You never know what they'll take. Had the same experience 2 weeks ago. Tossed a orange cobia jig and got flat ignored. Tossed a small white bucktail and got ignored. They were gone before I could toss anything else.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice fish JD. did you rub the other jigs on that cobe for good luck?...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pretty fish. Good job boating it.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Awesome cobe! Dying to get down there, I wanna catch one of those. Just one more week...


----------

